# DIRECTV.com with DIRECTV Everywhere - Issues and Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV has just rolled out DIRECTV Everywhere to desktop computers through DIRECTV.com. Please give us your first impressions, issues, and let us know what you think!


----------



## Steveknj

How do you access this. I see something like this for the iPad is out. Where on DirecTV page is this?


----------



## sigma1914

Is it the same that's been available with TBS, CNN, TNT etc or a new service?


----------



## David Ortiz

Steveknj said:


> How do you access this. I see something like this for the iPad is out. Where on DirecTV page is this?


It was on the front page for me. You need to have the latest version of Adobe Flash. Playing Tron:Legacy now... :up:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's a staggered release. Not every subscriber will get it today. Don't feel bad if you don't have it yet... I don't either.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steveknj said:


> How do you access this. I see something like this for the iPad is out. Where on DirecTV page is this?


http://www.directv.com/entertainment/watch_online/

theres the direct link...took a lil searching around on their site to find it myself.....even though it was on the home page staring me in the face. lol

Here is the link to the player itself.
http://www.directv.com/entertainment/player

didn't realize limelight networks was in charge of this...


----------



## Steveknj

Ahhhh ok. Sounds like this is going to be cool and could make me want an iPad less


----------



## sigma1914

sigma1914 said:


> Is it the same that's been available with TBS, CNN, TNT etc or a new service?


I'm just getting linked to the channel sites like it's been for months. The movie Win Win is the first advertised movie and goes to the MaxGO site.

Is this it?


----------



## David Ortiz

sigma1914 said:


> I'm just getting linked to the channel sites like it's been for months. The movie Win Win is the first advertised movie and goes to the MaxGO site.
> 
> Is this it?


I don't have HBO or Cinemax right now, but there are PPVs and Audience Network shows and Starz/Encore selections that play on DIRECTV's player.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

sigma1914 said:


> I'm just getting linked to the channel sites like it's been for months. The movie Win Win is the first advertised movie and goes to the MaxGO site.
> 
> Is this it?


shouldn't be....It took awhile to find a free tv show that was available but Boardwalk Empire(long as you have HBO) played on DIRECTV's website just fine...


----------



## TBlazer07

Are local channels available? I assume not. So it's still "Some of DirecTV Everywhere and the Rest Nowhere"


----------



## Drucifer

Doesn't look like it can do RSN. So I probably never use it.


----------



## Draconis

It also appears to be missing all content from channel 1889 (Anime Network), I cannot find anything referring to it in the On Demand sections.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Nice job someone did working on the SolidSignal Blog as they got it linked as source to this on Engadget!! Good job 

Also the article on engadget states DIRECTV told them its still in Beta(which is what it says on the page anyway) and that its still not "fully" functional...so maybe more channels and such will be offered sooner down the road.


----------



## willmw

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a staggered release. Not every subscriber will get it today. Don't feel bad if you don't have it yet... I don't either.


I must not be in the first 'stagger' either. I don't see anything obviously new on the web site. I assume it will be OBVIOUS, right? Any idea what the time frame for full roll out is?


----------



## oakwcj

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a staggered release. Not every subscriber will get it today. Don't feel bad if you don't have it yet... I don't either.


I "have" it, but it requires a proprietary OS and won't run on Linux, so I guess I don't actually "have" it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Keep you eyes open and check the DIRECTV.com site to see if you are included in the Beta, it should be opening up to many more users.


----------



## Go Beavs

I just tried watching "Game of Thrones" and playback failed giving reason code 1100 (streaming unavailable at this time). It was the first time I've tried it and the player was trying to register my account before it gave me that error code.

Using an '09 Macbook Pro running OSX 10.7.3.


----------



## sdirv

Just like most of the on-line stuff from D*...my PC is too old :lol:.

I installed the player and can receive programming but it's all jerky. I'll have to try my newer laptop, it usually does fine with this kinda stuff.


----------



## Kevin F

It was available for me. Not bad in my opinion but I still prefer my sling box.

Kevin


----------



## MysteryMan

Works fine on my PC running Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## CincySaint

Can't install it on my Mac Book Pro. Getting an error message "Failure! You must install Safari"

I'm running OSX 10.6.8, Safari 5.1.4, and Firefox 11. I tried closing all the browsers. I changed the default browser to Safari. Nothing works....


----------



## MikeW

It's working here. I have access to over 700 movies. Played a little of one right now and it worked great. Controls were very responsive to go forward and back.

While it seems to be the craze these days, I don't like the art attached to each title. It takes up too much screen space and reduces the amount of titles per screen. I'd like to have an option to turn that off.


----------



## sdirv

Works great on my laptop, not so well on my netbook. Even with the faster Atom processor the vid stream is jerky/choppy.


----------



## gio12

So this not a replacement for directv2pc?


----------



## The Merg

gio12 said:


> So this not a replacement for directv2pc?


No. DirecTV2PC allows streaming of recordings from your DVRs to your PC. This allows streaming of shows to your PC in a VOD fashion.

- Merg


----------



## poppo

Gripe #1
It does not filter shows that you are able to view. A bit time waster clicking each one only to have it tell you that you your package does not include it.

Gripe #2
Apparently no buffering for slower connections. If you hit pause, it stops streaming. Results are herky jerky playback.

Not impressed at this point.


----------



## Alebob911

I used this yesterday and I have to say that I was very impressed with it. The player installed without issues and I was up and running in about 5 mins from start to finish. The video started right away with my 100/5 service and played very well on my MacBook Pro. Video quality was great and never experienced any streaming/buffering issues. Overall very impressed and I see using this often.


----------



## sigma1914

I'm still only getting HBO & MAX GO, Sony, etc and no regular shows. Can someone do a screen shot?


----------



## Dan B

sigma1914 said:


> I'm still only getting HBO & MAX GO, Sony, etc and no regular shows. Can someone do a screen shot?


I think that's all it is, plus Audience and these:


> Watch Online on These Networks
> Click any network below to go to its website. Sign in with your directv.com username and password to watch shows online at no extra charge.
> 
> CNN
> 24-hour coverage of breaking news.
> More Info
> TNT
> Enjoy the best original series.
> More Info
> TruTV
> Your home for the best reality shows.
> More Info
> Cartoon Network
> The best in kids and family entertainment.
> More Info
> Adult Swim
> Animated shows for young adults.
> More Info
> TBS
> Hilarious sitcoms and movies for your family.
> More Info
> Big Ten Network
> Catch games from the Big Ten conference.
> More Info
> Sony
> Popular and critically acclaimed films.
> More Info
> Universal Sports Network
> Year-round coverage of Olympic sports.
> More Info


----------



## poppo

Alebob911 said:


> The video started right away with my 100/5 service and played very well on my MacBook Pro. Video quality was great and *never experienced any streaming/buffering issues*.


I should hope not. But not everyone has those types of speeds.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

poppo said:


> I should hope not. But not everyone has those types of speeds.


That's a key point, and the reason why streamed delivery still is a niche market offering. Try using this service from a hotel room on a laptop...terrible viewing in many cases.

For many, its a nice offering, as long as you have a decent Broadband connection - not sure what the minimum standard is in the real world for this service...but that should be published.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

poppo said:


> Gripe #1
> It does not filter shows that you are able to view. A bit time waster clicking each one only to have it tell you that you your package does not include it.
> 
> Gripe #2
> Apparently no buffering for slower connections. If you hit pause, it stops streaming. Results are herky jerky playback.
> 
> Not impressed at this point.


Does the "My Shows" tab on the left not trigger to only show ones in your package? You can toggle "All" or "My Shows" on the Left hand side of the page. Mine seems to remove channels not in my package here...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

sigma1914 said:


> I'm still only getting HBO & MAX GO, Sony, etc and no regular shows. Can someone do a screen shot?


Thats all that is there in the listing right now. the others available right now send you to other sites for their respective listings like TNT and the others...Its by no means a finished product and more content will be added as time goes on...


----------



## poppo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's a key point, and the reason why streamed delivery still is a niche market offering. Try using this service from a hotel room on a laptop...terrible viewing in many cases.
> 
> For many, its a nice offering, as long as you have a decent Broadband connection - not sure what the minimum standard is in the real world for this service...but that should be published.


As I noted in the other thread, Amazon Prime streaming does it right on the Kindle Fire. It will buffer up to the whole movie. So if you have a slow connection, you can just pause it and let it load up. Works great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

poppo said:


> As I noted in the other thread, Amazon Prime streaming does it right on the Kindle Fire. It will buffer up to the whole movie. So if you have a slow connection, you can just pause it and let it load up. Works great.


That makes more sense for sure.

Still...over a slow Internet line (hotel, airport, etc.)...I suspect the buffered stream is either very slow to get started or perhaps still has some stuttering. I'll have to ask my nephew about his experiences since he has the Fire and occasionally streams.


----------



## bones boy

This is working nicely, thank you DirecTV. 

I would make the install software link more prominent for users that have not installed the player yet. 

It would be interesting if the player knows where you left off on a viewing and picks back up there when you re-visit the same program.


----------



## NR4P

Confused here

I suspect I don't have the access yet and see what others see. hbogo.com, tbs to go etc. So I think there's the old offering there that many of us are seeing and until our accounts get activated, the new system then appears?

Probably could have been made a bit clearer on the service differentiation. My 2 cents.


----------



## dsexton

I installed the player, tried to access Boardwalk Empire or Game of Thrones. Each time I select Watch Now it takes me back to the page to install pdates to the player. I have installed it twice, quit Internet Explorer, restarted it, gop to the DirecTV web site, go through the steps to get to the shows again, and get directed back to Update Player. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Laxguy

dsexton said:


> I installed the player, tried to access Boardwalk Empire or Game of Thrones. Each time I select Watch Now it takes me back to the page to install pdates to the player. I have installed it twice, quit Internet Explorer, restarted it, gop to the DirecTV web site, go through the steps to get to the shows again, and get directed back to Update Player. Does anyone know how to fix this?


Not for sure, but I'd try a couple of different browsers.

Does the DIRECTV® page show you're now "entitlted"? (I installed the browser two weeks ago, to no avail.)


----------



## Ceo3536

Does anybody know why the NFL Network channel doesn't play online if I'm in my home network and it has the stream at home signal right in the guide online? It says that its not connected to my home network but I am because I tried other channels and they worked. My local channels don't work either. Its raining over here but my signal is back up but just in case it goes out again, the directv stream at home channels get its signal from the HR34 correct so if that's out then no directv stream at home is available right? Is it just local channels and NFL network channel that don't work on stream at home? I would highly appreciate it if somebody responds to me. Thank you.


----------



## Laxguy

No, no signals are passed from your receivers to your iPad or laptop. It all relies on network connections.


----------

